# Coyote Trap



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

Im new to coyote trappin and woundering if you can use a conibear trap on coyotes? If you can what set would you use?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

*NOT* a good idea. You may be able to take a fox in a trail set, but a coyote would not be easy, or humane. Pick up some foot hold traps, they are much more effective.

xdeano


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I agree with xdeano. If you are going to target coyotes specifically I suggest getting some foothold traps with at least a 6 inch jaw spread.


----------



## trapperbo (Mar 18, 2009)

Snares, snares, and more snares! thats the best alternative to coni's!


----------

